# Apistogramma Hongsloi (M) and Bolivian Ram (F)



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

One of the better photos of my boy!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful specimens! I really like that Hongsloi.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

irishspy said:


> Beautiful specimens! I really like that Hongsloi.


He is pretty spectacular. I have a feeling he will only continue to color up with more blue. I have had a few over the years, but this guy really stands out to me, particularly to how white he almost is along with the red and yellow and how young he still is. He is only around 8 months old.


----------

